# TCoD Memes



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

So I was looking through the "Introductions" Thread, and I found myself puzzled. What are these "foam swords" and scones? I understand the Tea and Cod references, but what the heck with foam swords and scones? Are these some sort of TCoD Memes? And are there others that I don't know about?


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 12, 2012)

CloudCat said:


> What are these "foam swords" and scones? I understand the Tea and Cod references, but what the heck with foam swords and scones?


'Tis an inside joke. Truth be told, even I seem to forgot where they originated. Huh.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 13, 2012)

it's been around for a while - usually it's something people c/p into their introduction posts so they don't have to write something new I guess? I dunno I've never understood it. I think the eat tea and cod thing has been around at least since I joined in 2008, probably longer.

I don't think there are really tcod memes - I think someone might have made a thread about tcod memes a while ago and nothing came from it.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 13, 2012)

The drink tea and eat cod has been here for _ages_, before I joined in late 2005. 

 I do remember Larissaverbs and brick'd from the IF forums.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 13, 2012)

Foam swords and scones I believe were developed by the newer members some time ago...for better or for worse.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 13, 2012)

I pioneered welcome mats in my younger, darker days, she whispered, pipe in hand as she stared into the darkness. Kids just don't know how to be original these days.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2012)

The carnivorous welcome mats were really big two years ago. So much so that I even put them into my NaNoWriMo novel at the time. 

Over the next year or so some members (the ones responsible have since left) created the vegetarian welcome mats (which go crazy at sugar) and the invisible shiny garchomp.

As for the scones, I would guess it came from the following: For a while, like two years ago, I greeted people as follows: Can I get you some tea and cod? Coffee and salmon? Hot chocolate and crab cakes? or something like that. I do believe scones evolved from the crab cakes thing.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome mats have been in force since at _least_ 2005, man.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoon said:


> The drink tea and eat cod has been here for _ages_, before I joined in late 2005.
> 
> I do remember Larissaverbs and brick'd from the IF forums.


Oh shit I remember bricked too man I should figure out how long I've been here

I think reputation should be a meme. if TCoD gets any memes out of anything it should be out of debacles from our past drama history


----------



## Spoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Alraune said:


> I think reputation should be a meme. if TCoD gets any memes out of anything it should be out of debacles from our past drama history


 surskitty was a shining beacon after all. Oh, that reminds me of crushes, too, which was the best things.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, and there's the TCoD Song that went out of business a while ago. Should probably be brought back, honestly.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 13, 2012)

Does Turbo count?

And personally, I kinda find the welcome memes annoying. I'd rather get a somewhat personalized response than a form letter. Not an essay; just a couple responses to their post.

I also remember brick'd, so it must have been somewhat still in use until the end of vB version 1.


----------



## sovram (Nov 13, 2012)

wow ... I guess I had internalized "brick'd" to such an extent that I had no idea it was a tcod thing.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

brick'd, shot, the meat loving welcome mats, tea and cod, all have been around since I joined. I have no idea where this foam sword thing came from, or the invisible garchomp. 

I actually remember the welcome mats being a club at one point. 

I do remember warning people that the one of the welcome mats may or may not have rabies.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2012)

sovram said:


> wow ... I guess I had internalized "brick'd" to such an extent that I had no idea it was a tcod thing.


To be fair, I've seen brick'd at other places, I believe.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

For a while a lot of us used the /me code on the IF site to talk in the third person AT ALL TIMES EVER. Was pretty fun. 

Turbo may well count as a meme.

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 13, 2012)

I kind of love that on my own forums a bunch of memes sprung up in introductions completely without my knowledge. I mean, it's like I've created something with a life of its own.

I don't think I'd mind being greeted with a meme-filled form letter thing. It's kind of cute and it gives a sense of entering something with an identity.


----------



## Minish (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys uh 'brick'd' and 'shot' really... weren't... tcod things!!!! I mean people might have said them a lot but only because _everyone on the internet did_ at that point. the 00s were weird, wow.

I feel kind of bad because I haven't entered the introductions arena for about four years. I sort of feel like maybe only uv actually mods it. sorry uv.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 13, 2012)

The psychadelic (most likely spelt wrong -_-) colours thing was some random thing I started doing with my sig at first, then it got randomized, so I just included it in the post. The Foam Sword is from Fish Jumpers, iirc. The invisible Garchomp had confused me even when it wasn't my own thread.
Also, wow, Welcome Mats have been here that long?!


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> The Foam Sword is from Fish Jumpers, iirc.


I think Foam Swords was originally founded by either Richie or Everglider, and then the Fish Jumpers spread it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 14, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> I feel kind of bad because I haven't entered the introductions arena for about four years. I sort of feel like maybe only uv actually mods it. sorry uv.


_somebody_ has to. 

also eh I tend to read through basically everything here except mafia, so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2012)

Dar said:


> I think Foam Swords was originally founded by either Richie or Everglider, and then the Fish Jumpers spread it.


Foam swords was founded a _long_ time ago, they were either said to combat the welcome mats or the Invisichomp, I don't remember.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 14, 2012)

RtB started it, they were for the welcome mats, and I always found it incredibly annoying.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 15, 2012)

...Wait. I thought the welcome mats were a club? Not a species of which they can be carnivorous or vegetarian (The correct term would be herbavorous, by the way)... That's kinda confusing XD And are the foam swords supposed to be swords made of the foam _material_ or the fizzy stuff that comes from carbonated beverages?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 15, 2012)

CloudCat said:


> ...Wait. I thought the welcome mats were a club? Not a species of which they can be carnivorous or vegetarian (The correct term would be herbavorous, by the way)


No it would be vegetarian, because they're not dicks.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 15, 2012)

I did start the Foam Swords (I think) around when I first joined a couple years ago. Invisichomp, too. (That started as a joke between me and a non-forum member.)


----------

